# شركة لمنتجات الهيدروجين - جديد و غريب



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

وجدت هذا الموقع الغرييب

والجديد 

*HB-SS 16500*​ *HB اس اس - 16500* *16500 Liter Hydrogen Storage*​ *16500 لتر تخزين الهيدروجين* 
*Applications:*​ *تطبيقات :* ．​ . For backup power FC systems​ اف سي لنظم الطاقة الاحتياطيه ．​ . For fuel cells in yachts or other large vehicles​ لخلايا الوقود في اليخوت او غيرها من المركبات الكبيرة

With the latest achievements in solid metal hydride technology of AB 5 -type alloys and unique techniques of alloy loading the HB-SS16500 is one the most advanced hydrogen storage system.​ مع احدث الانجازات فى مجال التكنولوجيا الهيدريد المعدنية الصلبه من نوع أ ب 5 - سبائك وتقنيات فريدة من سبيكه تحميل HB - ss16500 هو احد اكثر البلدان تقدما نظام تخزين الهيدروجين. The HB-SS16500 can safely store hydrogen in the solid state and release it steadily at ambient temperature without additional energy source - an important issue for fuel cell application.​ فان HB - ss16500 بأمان يمكن تخزين الهيدروجين في الحاله الصلبه بثبات والافراج عنها عند درجة حرارة الغرفة دون مصدر للطاقة اضافية -- مسألة هامة لتطبيق خلايا الوقود. The enhanced discharge gas flow rates of the HB-SS16500 makes it a highly competitive gas supply source for large variety of PEM fuel cells (up to 5 KW).​ تعزيز أداء معدلات تدفق الغاز من HB - ss16500 يجعل من قدرة تنافسية عالية لامدادات الغاز المصدر كبيرة ومتنوعة من بيم خلايا الوقود (حتى 5 كيلوواط).
At present, this type of storage is considered as safest one.​ وفي الوقت الحاضر ، وهذا النوع من التخزين يعتبر الاكثر امانا واحد.Even gunshot tests with fully hydrogen charged tanks do not result in any combustible reaction, which clearly demonstrates the safety level of the product.​ حتى طلقات ناريه التجارب تماما مع الهيدروجين لا تهمه الدبابات نتيجة للاحتراق في أي رد فعل ، مما يدل بوضوح على مستوى السلامة للمنتج. Unlike the high-pressure hydrogen cylinders, here hydrogen is bonded with the alloy chemically.​ وخلافا للضغط عال اسطوانات الهيدروجين ، والرهينه هنا هو الهيدروجين مع سبيكه كيميائيا. So, it will take hours, before the system will release it fully in event of gas leakage caused by system’s damage.​ ذلك ، سوف يستغرق ساعات ، قبل الافراج عنها النظام بالكامل في حال تسرب الغاز الناجمة عن النظام الضرر.
The system life cycle is incredibly long – our storage is able to pass few thousand charge/discharge cycles without any essential changes in working technical characteristics.​ دورة حياة النظام هو لا يصدق طويلة -- التخزين لدينا قادرة على اجتياز بضعة آلاف من المسؤول / دورات ابراء الذمه من دون أي تغييرات اساسية في العمل من الخصائص التقنيه.
While charge with only 99,99% purity hydrogen the HB-SS16500 is capable to provide high purity hydrogen (over 99.9999%).​ وفي حين ان التهمة الوحيدة مع 99،99 ٪ النقاء الهيدروجين فان HB - ss16500 قادرة على توفير الهيدروجين عالية النقاوه (أكثر من 99.9999 ٪). It makes HB-SS16500 an ideal pure hydrogen source Fuel Cell systems, that is in addition easy to use and very safe.​ فهو يجعل HB - ss16500 مثاليه نقيه مصدر خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينيه النظم ، وهذا بالاضافة الى وسهلة الاستعمال وآمنة جدا.
 



























يمكنك متابعته

الرابط هنا 

http://translate.google.com/transla...products_pr_08.htm&sl=en&tl=ar&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


http://translate.google.com/transla...products_pr_08.htm&sl=en&tl=ar&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


من لدية معلومات فليفيدنا


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

